# فهرس تصميماتى للسيد المسيح والعذراء والقديسين _ ( متجدد )



## bant el mase7 (24 يونيو 2012)

*
فهرس تصميماتى
 للسيد المسيح والعذراء والقديسين*


*تصميمات وآيات{ فى ايدك بلدنا يارب}*


*تصميماتى لذكرى الاربعين لنياحة قداسة البابا شنودة *





*المجموعة(2) تصميماتى لذكرى الاربعين قداسة البابا شنودة 
*





*تصميمات {يسوع الراعى}*





*تصميم( الهرم الرابع) قداسة البابا شنودة*







*تصميماتى (شموع قداسة البابا شنودة)*







*تصميماتى ( البابا شنودة والملائكة)*



*( نقوله وداع على رجاء اللقاء)  تصميمات الوداع لحبيبنا البابا شنودة*





*تصميمات{ دموع العدرا}*







*تصميمات{ تجمع بين المسيح والعذراء}*







*مجموعة تصميماتى (قلب يسوع)*







*مجموعة جديدة من تصميماتى{ ياعدرا ياأمى ياغالية عليا}*







*تصميمات {وحشتنا ضحكتك} لقداسة البابا شنودة*





*تصميمات{ صعود السيد المسيح}*







*جميع تصميماتى{ للقديس مارمرقس الرسول}*







*تصميمات{تذكار تكريس كنيسة القديسة دميانة بالبرارى وظهور صليب نور}*





*تصميماتى الجديدة للبابا شنودة(أمير السلام هتفضل فى قلوبنا عايش)*





*موسوعة تصميماتى لقداسة البابا شنودة*







*تصميماتى للقديس{ فلوباتير مرقوريوس أبوسيفين}*







*تصميماتى{ لتماف ايرينى}*







*تصميمات {للقديسة بيلاجية التائبة}*







*تصميمات جديدة للرب يسوع على الصليب*







*المجموعة( 2 )من تصميمات (قلوبنا معاك يابا شنودة)*






*يتبع
*

​


----------



## bant el mase7 (24 يونيو 2012)

*تصميمات بمناسبة تذكار نياحة القديس الانبا بولا اول السواح*



*تصميمات جديدة (لعيد الغطاس) 
*
*2012*



*تصميمات جديدة لقداسة البابا شنودة*




*موسوعة تصميماتى 2012 لصور قداسة البابا كيرلس تذكار نياحته 9 مارس*



*تصميمات للأنبا انطونيوس أبو الرهبان*

*

يتبع
*

​


----------



## bant el mase7 (24 يونيو 2012)

*صور رائعة للرب يسوع*



*صور القديسة العذراء والسيد المسيح*






*تصميمات جديدة لقداسة البابا كيرلس (اقتراب عيد نياحته)*







*صور رائعة للسيد المسيح*







*صور تصميمات للقديسة العذراء*







*مجموعة جديدة لصور الرب يسوع*







*صور قداسة البابا شنودة ( الأسد المرقسى )*









*صور متنوعة للرب يسوع*





*صور تصميمات لقداسة البابا كيرلس*





*مجموعة تصميمات جميلة لقداسة البابا شنودة*





*سوف يتم اضافة الجديد*
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 يونيو 2012)

مجهود راااااائع يا تاسونى

*يُثت*

ربنا يبارك خدمتك وموهبتك

آمين​


----------



## bant el mase7 (10 يوليو 2012)

*
تصميمات
{فالذي جمعه الله لا يفرقه انسان}


**تصميمات 
*

*{عيد الرسل}*



*
تصميمات
{ للانبا كاراس عيده 8 ابيب}*





​


----------



## bant el mase7 (22 يوليو 2012)

*تصميمات

فتشوا الكتب
* 



*تصميمات*

*{ ولكن الحاجة إلى واحد}*







http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=214571
*تصميمات*

*{ للقديس البطل مارجرجس}*









*تصميمات جديدة*

* {مجموعة كبيرة من القديسين}*





​


----------



## bant el mase7 (22 يوليو 2012)

*تصميمات*

*{ البجعة وصليب يسوع} 
*

*من اشعار مرقس اسكندر*





*تصميمات متنوعه*

* مع اشعار استاذ مرقس اسكندر*




​


----------



## النهيسى (22 يوليو 2012)

مجهود جميل شكراا
ربنا يفرح قلبك​


----------



## bant el mase7 (22 يوليو 2012)

*ميرسى مرورك وتشجيعك
 استاذ النهيسى*​


----------



## bant el mase7 (22 يوليو 2012)

*موسوعة تصميمات*

*{ آيات وأقوال فى تصميمات}*



​


----------



## bant el mase7 (2 أغسطس 2012)

*تصميمات جديدة 
{ أقوال قداسة البابا شنودة}*


*تصميم 
*

*{مارمينا وقداسة البابا كيرلس}*










​


----------



## bant el mase7 (5 أغسطس 2012)

*تصميم{نحوك أعيننا}*





*تصميم{ لاتتباعد عنى}*





*تصميم{ أعين الكل اياك تترجى}*







​


----------



## bant el mase7 (14 أغسطس 2012)

*
**تصميمات*

*{ أقوال قداسة البابا كيرلس}*





*تصميمات جديدة*

*{ لسيدتنا القديسية العذراء}*





*تصميمات*

*{ أقوال عن القديسة العذراء}*




*تصميمات*

*{ ألمس ايدينا يايسوع}*


*يتبع
*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (15 أغسطس 2012)

ميرسي كتييييييييير
ربنا يبارك مجهودك الراائع
المسيح يرعاكي

​


----------



## bant el mase7 (16 أغسطس 2012)

*ميرسى جدا ليكى اختى بنت الكنيسة
وميرسى مرورك وتشجيعك المستمر
ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## bant el mase7 (17 أغسطس 2012)

*
**تصميمات*

*{ تطويبات للقديسة العذراء}*

​


----------



## bant el mase7 (29 أغسطس 2012)

*تصميمات{ المزامير مجموعة 1 }*



*تصميمات{ المزامير مجموعه 2}*




*تصميمات{ آيات من الموعظة على الجبل}*



*يتبع
*​


----------



## elamer1000 (31 أغسطس 2012)

*رووووووووووعه*

*ربنا يبارك حياتك*

*+++*​


----------



## bant el mase7 (1 سبتمبر 2012)

*
ميرسى مرورك ياامير*​


----------



## bant el mase7 (10 سبتمبر 2012)

*تصميمات{ أقوال الأنبا انطونيوس}*








*تصميمات جديدة{ للسيد المسيح}*







*تصميم{ قام حقــا}*




​


----------



## bant el mase7 (15 سبتمبر 2012)

*تصميماتى الجديدة 
*

*{ للقديسة العذراء مريم}*



*تصميمات جديدة*

*{ لقداسة البابا شنودة}*








​


----------



## bant el mase7 (21 سبتمبر 2012)

*تصميمات{ أقوال القديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم}*

​


----------

